
JX - Object Oriented jQuery Extension - jwilliams
http://jx.myofiz.com/
======
blasdel
[http://santrajan.blogspot.com/2008/10/what-john-resig-did-
no...](http://santrajan.blogspot.com/2008/10/what-john-resig-did-not-tell-
you.html)

The JX author understands neither jQuery nor OO!

------
geuis
Sooo... I don't get what this is for. Number one thing you should have on a
site talking about some new thingy is a 2 paragraph desc of what it _does_ and
why I need to find it valuable. jQuery is already object oriented. Dunno what
this is for.

